# Whats this plant?



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Autumn Joy Sedum
Honeybees really enjoy it. I have never seen itlay down likie that though. Ours are stick straight.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah its Autumn joy- ours gets too top heavy and falls over - if you cage it early as it grows up into it it will stay up all year - but bees love all flowering sedums - they are simple to grow


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Another thing I like about the various sedums is that they look good from spring till the end of fall


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Does it have a strong scent?


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm just new to the forum, so am late in this reply. Yes, it's a sedum, but Autumn Joy has a darker, leaning more toward burgundy flower. It's stems are also sturdier. This particular one is referred to as Stonecrop--don't know if it actually has a variety name or not. It's stems have a tendency to fall over. But yes, we're learning the bees love it. Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

It does not have a strong scent. It's a hardy perennial and mine are always crawling with honeybee and bumblebees during the fall bloom! It's pretty hard to kill and good for those with a black thumb. 

Mine flop over like that because I'm too lazy to put up supports.  I know people who put those tomato-cage type things around sedum plants.

Natalie


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks  I want to put some in the back yard but my guy dosent want anything that smells to strong so I think their perfect!


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

CHRISTY,
There is also a variety of sedum used in rock gardens as a ground cover with yellow flowers that the bees enjoy and that blooms in the spring/early summer.
The real advantage to sedum is that in the spring, if you break off one of the stems and you stick the broken stem into moist ground it will usually root and grow into another plant by mid summer.


----------

